# Something Uplifting PLEASE???



## Anaphylactic (Feb 19, 2012)

Not doing too good this morning. I need a smile, anything. And I hope it works.    

Lost Hope For Everything. Maybe A Joke Will Help? Or a funny story from someone who has got to the other side and survived (so to speak)


----------



## thrway214 (Feb 24, 2012)

Ana, I am stuck in a funky mood myself this morning. And oddly enough, your post made me feel better. Weird, huh? I think it is because I felt like I could do something to help someone else. So, with a hug, I ask that you pass on the karma. Post something on someone else's thread, and know that you have helped.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Hugs and good Karma!

You could come play the "song" game down in the Social Spot with us...


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Your name is interesting. Do you suffer from allergies?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I took the screen name to mean that OP is in "shock"


----------



## Beowulf (Dec 7, 2011)

My wife and I had a great day yesterday. Went shopping. Stopped at a local Irish pub for dinner and a guinness. Told wife a joke and she got guinness up her nose. She said it didn't taste as good after that. Great night of sex.


----------



## LadyFrog (Feb 27, 2012)

You might be a *******.....

if your front porch collaspses and kills more than three dogs.

you think the stock market has a fence around it.

you keep a can of Raid on the kitchen table.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Ohhh, now I get it. Love the play on words.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> You might be a *******.....
> 
> if your front porch collaspses and kills more than three dogs.
> 
> ...


:/

lol


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I thought my signature was kinda funny


----------



## The_Swan (Nov 20, 2011)

Have a cute video: Puppy reacts to hearing wolf howls

Sending positive thoughts to you all and I hope tomorrow is better!


----------

